# Where to buy?



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm just wondering where you all bought your thermostats? Like the thing that turns the CHE on and off pending the current temperature of the cage. Summer is approaching and I know Sandy will cook if his CHE is on all day so I'm looking into buying a thermostat 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought mine on Amazon. I have two Zilla thermostats, they're good because they have the numbers on the dial so it's very easy to set the temperature you want.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They also sell them at pet co, pet smart, and probably any reptile store. If you can't buy them online.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You may find you can only find a thermostat online. Most pet stores do not carry thermostats. Usually they only sell rheostats which is not what you want.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a Zilla thermostat and got it at our local Petco I believe. It may have been Petsmart but I think it was Petco. In the reptile section.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

pearlthehedgie said:


> I have a Zilla thermostat and got it at our local Petco I believe. It may have been Petsmart but I think it was Petco. In the reptile section.


It might have been Petsmart because on the website, Petco doesn't have it and Petsmart does.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know what it is about Vancouver, but we really don't have many pet stores. And the ones we do must mark their products up like CRAZY. The ones I've found online for 27$ are being sold here for 67$ and up! :shock: So I guess I'll be ordering online  

But the 30$ will be a good investment because it'll save me the money of having his lamp on all the time  Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

